# Gencon leads???.........



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Has anyone used the Gencon headcollar and lead all in one??? 

I took both my dogs to the woods today together without the OH(who usually walks Logan with me walking Matris when we go out together) they both walk brilliantly on their own when i walk them in the evenings (i take them alone so i can do some training with them) but yet when it came to getting them out of the car and walking them today they were really hard work and nearly had me over on several occassions. They calmed down eventually but it has put me off walking them both at the same time when on my own which is a shame as i always walked my last 2 dogs together and their combined weight was double these 2 dogs weight. I used to use haltis on them but tried a halti on Logan today at the woods and he was no better on it, and i was just reading reviews on the gencon and wondered if any one had used it and how they get on with it. ????

Any feedback would be very welcome as we take both dogs camping in a couple of weeks and would like something sorted for then really!


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Yes I used one of these as my collie has a very long thin nose so nothing esle would fit. I found them very good as if the dog gets the nose part off it still works like a slip lead. After 3 months I didn't need to use it anymore.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Bobbie said:


> Yes I used one of these as my collie has a very long thin nose so nothing esle would fit. I found them very good as if the dog gets the nose part off it still works like a slip lead. After 3 months I didn't need to use it anymore.


Thank you, i have ordered one to try with Logan. Hope i have the success you seem to have done.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

When you use this lead make sure when you walk the dog he is by your side I also used treats every so many steps so he dog thinks this is a nice place to walk.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Bobbie said:


> When you use this lead make sure when you walk the dog he is by your side I also used treats every so many steps so he dog thinks this is a nice place to walk.


Thanks for the advice, i will use treats, i do already and he is perfect on his own it is just when we try to walk them both together he gets so excited i nearly end up on my bum!! LOL


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I dont know if it is the same thing but we have a slip lead that has a nose band to go with it so i guess it is some form of halti, my dog Chester started pulling like a nutter, so i got it and it works wonders! 
Instead having the same amount of pressure all the time on their nose, it loosens like a slip lead when behaving, then if he pulls tightens like one, cuasing him to slow down to make it loose again


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Does this work like a dual action choke chain? I have a similar problem to the OP and need a miracle cure, but (possibly unfounded so correct me) i've just heard all these stories about dogs needing ops after using tightening collars it makes me a little dubious...


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I have looked at these in great depth and they seem to tighten around the nose not the throat, and then loosen as the dogs stops pulling so not acting like a 'choke' type lead, still waiting for it to come though so i will test it out and let you know how i get on.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Well we are back from camping and i did say that i would update you on here about the gencon 2 in 1 lead and how good it was! Well i think it is fantastic and Logan walked like a dream on it, there was so much going on and he could easily have been difficult to walk and control with all the distractions but he was an angel, my 2 sons were able to walk him on the gencon (obviously while with us) and they were so happy to be able to be in cotrol. I am very pleased with the product and very impressed, much better than a gentle leader which i had tried before.

Here are a couple of pictures of Logan walking beautifully!


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Good to know you are having success with the gencon I know I did isn't it great when they walk by your side?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Yes i think it is much nicer when they walk by your side and not pull! He also enjoys his walks better too as he isn't being nagged!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

I hadnt heard of gencon before so went to do some googling.

These look and sound exactly like a figure of 8 headcollar and lead combo.

I have one for walking one of my rescue boys. I bought it from TRPD for less than £5. 

They are handmade, super strong and very very good quality! My boy wouldnt walk on a canny and i'm not a fan of haltis, but on this its fabulous. His lead training is going well now and he is learning to heel.

Just as a hint, if you need another - for £5 or less you could buy more and help to save the rescue dogs. All the profits from TRPD go towards rescue dogs.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I hadnt heard of gencon before so went to do some googling.
> 
> These look and sound exactly like a figure of 8 headcollar and lead combo.
> 
> ...


Will bare that in mind thank you.


----------

